

Nov 5th Google Hacked - Grovara123

Anyone get a screen shot?  It automatically directed to Yahoo for a bit there.
======
Grovara123
Must be same guy -
[http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jg5PYzMNso...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jg5PYzMNsopHbhI8C35NkyX1_B3w?docId=1e75acae721b4f0f9c8ef8f4930a8d50)

